# Permanent residency



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi ! I have just made an appointment at vfs to apply for permanent residency ( my husband is South AFrican ).Any advice from people who applied under the same category??? Will the staff at vfs interview me and my husband???any help will be appreciated( about documentation to be given at the visa centre )etc thanks


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi! VFS doesn't take any interviews because they do not influence the outcome of your application, you have have been called to give biometrics and to sign in person only. VFS merely works as agents and couriers.
However, you might be called by the dept of Home Affairs if they wish to interview you, but that's highly unlikely.
Good news is, once VFS submit your application, you can relax because they do not accept incomplete or doubtful applications.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

"Once VFS submit your application, you can relax because they do not accept incomplete or doubtful applications..."

Going by some messages on this forum, I don't think that is correct at all. Not so long ago, there was somebody who was denied their visa, despite VFS accepting and without them asking for what has apparently become a crucial document (notarial agreement for unmarried partner).


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

saffalass said:


> "Once VFS submit your application, you can relax because they do not accept incomplete or doubtful applications..."
> 
> Going by some messages on this forum, I don't think that is correct at all. Not so long ago, there was somebody who was denied their visa, despite VFS accepting and without them asking for what has apparently become a crucial document (notarial agreement for unmarried partner).


Correct sir! That's why I said earlier that VFS does not influence the outcome of the application. They have got nothing to do with Home Affairs's internal matters. I also warned that Home Affairs will directly contact her if they demand something.
By telling her to relax I meant that VFS has done their part.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, but my point was VFS DON'T always do their part.


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Do not stress, the interview is more like a declaration - they ask the simplest questions and look at your documents to see if your responses match the answers. One question could be, for example: "So, you are married?"


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

*Thanks*



LegalMan said:


> Do not stress, the interview is more like a declaration - they ask the simplest questions and look at your documents to see if your responses match the answers. One question could be, for example: "So, you are married?"


Thanks Legalman, i see on the documents required they mention proof of cohabitation and affidavit, should i provide them or by saying this they refer to unmarried couples??


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

They are referring to unmarried couples only. Married couples simply show their marriage certificate.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Just another question are unmarried couples living together for more than 6months with joint bills recognizable under Home affairs as common-law partners? Or do they need to have a marriage certificate, in this scenario a South african citizen and a foreign national


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ernal said:


> Just another question are unmarried couples living together for more than 6months with joint bills recognizable under Home affairs as common-law partners? Or do they need to have a marriage certificate, in this scenario a South african citizen and a foreign national


"Life partners" or "Permanent Relationship Visas" require two years and proof of both shared financial responsibility and cohabitation.


----------

